# [SOLVED] Dreamweaver 8.02 - firefox doesn't display all images



## Keigh (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello All,
I am new to this forum and to web design so please bear with me. I built the following website in Dreamweaver 8.02. The issue is that some of the images show up as alt text only instead of as pictures in firefox but they work just fine in IE and mac's safari.

www.roselightcafe.com

here's the code from one of the images that isn't showing up as a picture, but rather as alt text (note if you right click the "alt text" you can open and view the image):

<td colspan="8" align="left" valign="top"><img src="images/LargePageMenu/A-LaCarte.jpg" alt="A La Carte" width="640" height="150" /></td>

I'd appreciate any help you can give me. Please note that I've cleared my browser history and reloaded the files and it still comes up this way. Sometimes the image will show, but if I reload the page, it goes away again, so it's somewhat intermittent. Firefox did show all images on a different pc, so I'm really stumped. I am running the latest firefox version with updates.

Keigh


----------



## Keigh (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Dreamweaver 8.02 - firefox doesn't display all images*

I think I've fixed it. Thanks for looking.
Keigh


----------



## beckie (May 7, 2008)

Hi there, 

Just wondering if you could tell me how you fixed the problem of the images displaying in ie & safari but not in firefox? I have the same problem, but just with the border around the website i'm building. In dreamweaver it displays fine, same with ie & safari, but when i open it in firefox it is bevelled and black? (not plain & the colour i chose). Is there any extra coda you found you had to put in? How did you fix the problem for yourself? Please email me, [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

